# Ring-Necked Parakeets Pics - Richmond Park



## HugoB

Thought I'd share these pics of a pair of Ring-Necked Parakeets I spotted on a college trip yesterday to Richmond Park observing the Deers rutting. Really love these birds but as you may know they are an invasive species here & are being culled.. Wanted to get pics before they all disappeared lol but yeah hope you like : victory:


----------



## laurencea

the parakeets are a favourite of the FaBs - the nickname of the Peregrines at Charing Cross Hospital. Tom, the male (tiercel) is partial to his greens - it's thought he nabs them as they head out from wormwood scrubs roost in the morning.


----------



## 34531

Didn't realise they were being culled. For what reason (I know nothing about them or their behaviours)? They were one of my favourite things about living in the S.E!


----------



## CloudForest

I love seeing them in London  i live just a few mins from Richmond park, and really don't want to see them vanish!

tbh I think its an utterly pointless task culling them, they spread from just a few pairs, to several thousand, why the authorities think they can get rid of them i will never know...but hey, MP's aren't usually the brightest sparks...


----------



## 34531

I guess there must be a reason, are they wiping out some other species? Decimating some kind of tree? :lol2:


----------



## CloudForest

it is claimed that they are competing with other species and causing a decline in their numbers...but our native species have been in decline for decades, so i don't buy it myself.


----------



## Sylvi

I think Alan Titchmarsh and Charlie Dimmock damaged the native species when they encouraged people to rip up their gardens and replace them with gravel, decking and tubs in Ground Force.


----------



## Serious D

Saw a pair of these last summer in a park in Manchester, was suprised to see them up here but aparently there are small colonies spread over the area.


----------



## Iulia

loads round here - I'm kind of fond of them. Will be sorry if they are culled

It just makes me smile to see a bright green bird fly past my window. Can pretend I'm on holiday :lol2:


----------



## John Hufton

I see hundreds of these fly past when I'm fishing on the Thames, always about an hour before dusk. Then just before dusk hundreds of jackdaws. It's great to be there amongst all this nature.


----------



## Reptiboy95

I also live very close to Richmond Park and they are very apparent and I'm quite a fan of them.

Even though they are now officially regarded as pests and you can get permission to shoot them if they are causing a problem to the land owner but there is definitely no cull upon them at current and there probably never will be , at least a successful one for that matter.


----------

